# Trout are Jumping in Hopedale LA



## CAPT. GENE DUGAS (Oct 6, 2007)

Another great week down in God’s Country Hopedale La. The speckled trout are biting steady and on the day’s when the wind calm down the trout bite has been fantastic. The redfish are scattered with the high tides and you have to keep on the move to get them . Live shrimp has been the ticket for both trout and redfish fished 2 ft under a cork. Looking forward to the rest of the month and hoping the winds calm down and it will be even better if you can imagine that. Any way get some live shrimp from Campo’s and go get ‘em Or just give me a call and I will put you on them for sure. YOUR BOAT IS WAITING. GAURANTEED FISH!
CAPT. GENE DUGAS 985-640-0569
RATHER BE FISHING ADVENTURTES
www.ratherbe-fishing.com


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Holy truck load bat man


----------

